# Ariel is building a nest



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I found Ariel (the voodoo bird) in a nest today, with paper strips put in it(I use those for nesting material, I scater them around the room and they collect them for the nest). The thing is, I don't think she has a mate. Every male courts her but haven't seen her with anybody, she still likes King Krames the most, she always goes after him, but I don't think he cares or gives her any particular attention.
Hmmm, I think something is going on in there that I don't know off.

Ariel has come a long way since she was brought to me. She weighs now 510 gr. is active, and seems happy.
My friend took pics on my Bday but hasn't send them yet. I hope I'll get them soon.

Tomorrow I will spend the day with them, I have to find out who the mate is.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Reti~ It seems Ariel has really come a long way.
We are looking forward to seeing pictures. 

By the way, it seems you have your own "mystery" going on?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To go from being so depressed to building a nest. What a difference a few weeks and TLC make. So happy to hear this. I'll bet it is fun watching her.

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is fun, I can watch her and my guys forever.
She is adorable, but doesn't like me handling (kissing) her anymore.
And so far no sound from her. I really want to know if she laughs. But generally I don't hear my girls, they don't make any sounds only the occasional grunts.
My Angel is the only one who coos and makes angry sounds.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well that certainly is positive news that she is showing interest in her surroundings.

Perhaps you need to get a male Thai Laugher to actually hear some vocal sounds! I suspect you will need to give her some more time, and one day, you might hear a rip-roaring laughter. LOL


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I suspect you will need to give her some more time, and one day, you might hear a rip-roaring laughter. LOL[/QUOTE]

LOL. If indeed she is a Thai Laugher. That is the main reason I want her to laugh, to identify her breed.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti,


How nice to hear she is feeling so much better now...!

Certainly the 'Nest' is a strong indicator of faith in the future and an interest in being an active part of it!

Well...you shall see what goes on from here...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Reti,

That really is good news. I am happy for you. Wow, so much progress in such a short time. It seems like just a few days ago she was still in statue mode. Mine are nest building too. I gave them a wooden bowl, strips of paper and string. They seem fascinated with one another. Now I will have to start reading all the nesting threads. Lol, no time to rest.

Cameron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Reti*

That is Awesome news! How darling, but you know...if anyone could have brought that little bird around....it would have been you.

And maybe the King!

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

And maybe the King!

Feather[/QUOTE]


LOL, I think it is the King. She just so loves him, she is always near him. I hope he shows some interest in her.
I took pics of him too. I would guess he is around 10 years or older.
Then my white homing pigeon who is mated to Giacomo is always after Ariel (when Gia is not around). I will figure tomorrow maybe for whom she is building the nest.

Thank you for your kind words. Sometimes I think I overwhelm them with hugs and kisses. But it seems to be working, most of my birds are turning into nice pets.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

Perhaps you can spark some romance between them. Does Krames show any romantic interest in your other hens?

If he does, why not put them in an area, good size cage, by themselves with plenty of food and water, and don't allow them to be influenced or seen by the others. Some times this does the trick. 

If he doesn't, lets get his sex drive going with some extra goodies..maybe he just needs time, but a higher protein diet 12 percent won't hurt.  

..and of course, some romantic music, soft lighting....LOL


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Reti,
> 
> Perhaps you can spark some romance between them. Does Krames show any romantic interest in your other hens?
> 
> ...



Today is bathday and piano music day, so will see what develops.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, Reti, despite the prancing, bowing and cooing of the males, it is really the hen who does the choosing. We have seen recently how a hen, attracted to a male with a good nesting setup, will use her hen-ly wiles to trap the pigeon of her choice in the way our pretty little fantail got into Hawkeye's nest bowl right after his former mate sought out Stan Pigeon in the new shed.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

John_D said:


> Well, Reti, despite the prancing, bowing and cooing of the males, it is really the hen who does the choosing. We have seen recently how a hen, attracted to a male with a good nesting setup, will use her hen-ly wiles to trap the pigeon of her choice in the way our pretty little fantail got into Hawkeye's nest bowl right after his former mate sought out Stan Pigeon in the new shed.
> 
> John



LOL, love to watch how their love lifes develop, better than a soap opera.

I've been watching them all morning. I still think it's King Krames, not sure yet.
Then Kay got up from her eggs prematurely and her mate Mike isn't anywhere near her or courting her, instead he is courting Ariel. I hope there is no heartbreak going on. I wouldn't like that. Especially since Kay is disabled.

This morning though I noticed Ariel had some blood on her feathers on the side of the neck. I checked it out and she has a big wound. I wonder who did that. Someone attacked her.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Reti said:


> This morning though I noticed Ariel had some blood on her feathers on the side of the neck. I checked it out and she has a big wound. I wonder who did that. Someone attacked her.


Sounds nasty! Is it possible for her to have caught herself on anything accidentally?

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

John_D said:


> Sounds nasty! Is it possible for her to have caught herself on anything accidentally?
> 
> John



I can't think of anything and the location where the wound is looks more like someone bit her and draged her (I've seen this happening).
And Ariel is a sweet and good natured bird. I'll keep an eye on her, and the rest of my monsters.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

*Ariel is married*

it is Krames.
I am very happy this old man found a mate. She is nice and gorgeous.
I guess she knows he can't build a nest anymore so she is doing all the work. The thing is, she chose a location where he has a hard time getting to. So, have to fix that tomorrow. It will be on the floor probably, since he has days he can't fly at all.
I am glad for both of them.

I have only one unmated girl now, that is Jane. She I still too young though.
That is what happens there comes a girl or boy, then another one and they mate and then more and more and I really have to stop that now, cause I have way too many birds.

Anyways, the mystery is solved and I have a couple of old pigeons who found happiness again.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Ariel's mishap, hope being w/Kramer will calm the suspicions of the other ones. Sounds like she's a happy girl and doing what comes naturally, w/a little piano music and candlelight to help of course  .

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Boy that was quick!! Glad to hear the matchmaking tricks worked! LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure would love to see pictures of them. They sound so adorable.

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Sure would love to see pictures of them. They sound so adorable.
> 
> Maggie



Gosh, Maggie, I am so embarrased. I promised pics a while ago. 
The ones I took with my camera never developed. The ones my friend took never were send to me.
I took new ones today, without a flashlight, noticed it too late. Don't know if they'll come out.
I will have to invest in a new computer and camera soon.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Reti,

I stopped in to see how Ariel's nest building is coming along. What a Sweetie, I bet she is singing the whole time she is building their nest by herself. I am sorry to hear that she was injured though, it sounds like she is just one darling bird.

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Feather.
The injury healed without incident.
Krames and Ariel built a faboulous nest under my desk. I guess the reason they chose that location is that Krames is very old and has a hard time flying and generally moving around.
I have never seen them mate or kiss even but Ariel laid an egg today and now Krames is sitting on it. Ariel just got up and is looking for food.
I have pics of them but they are too big to post on the site, so need to find an alternative on how to post them.

Thanks for asking.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Reti, 

I'm glad as well to hear that Ariel is continuing to do well About your picture taking endeavours...you *could* buy a disposable camera for next to nothing ($10-$15). Then when you take the camera/film into be developed, you just ask them to put your pics on CD


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Those disposables are handy Brad. I want to mention one more thing about cameras I have noticed though. The second hand stores and pawn shops are splitting at the seams with good 35 mm cameras now that everyone has gone digital. Nobody wants those old things anymore it seems and many just get chucked for lack of takers.

Cameron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Reti,
> 
> I'm glad as well to hear that Ariel is continuing to do well About your picture taking endeavours...you *could* buy a disposable camera for next to nothing ($10-$15). Then when you take the camera/film into be developed, you just ask them to put your pics on CD




Brad, I did exactly that. I have pics on CD, just they are too big to post on PT.
Actually I bought a camera from the drug store for 9.99 and it has a warante for life. It broke one time and they replaced it for no charge, also the film is free for that camera. I only pay for the developing and putting the pics on CD's.


Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Reti, 

You should always know, you can email me the pictures at any time and I'll resize them for you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Brad, that is so nice of you and I must admitt I thought of you a million times when I was trying to resize them myself, unsucessfully. But I know you have your hands full already, I really didn't want to bother you.
Thank you so much for your offer. I will pick the nicest one of them and mail it to you over the weekend.
Thanks a million.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Reti, 

Please don't worry about such simple things....resizing photos only takes a few seconds and then a minute to email back out. 

I'll get to them when you send ASAP...24 hours later at most


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Gang, 

Here is Reti's Ariel and Krames They are two FINE looking pigeons


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Reti, I'm so glad that Ariel has recovered so nicely and that she has found a mate in King Krames! She is a beautiful bird and fortunate that she found her way into your care!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds, Reti! Thanks to you and Brad for getting the photos up for us!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Terri and Terry.
And many thanks to Brad.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Rei, thanks (& Brad too) for posting the pics. They were worth waiting for. Both are so beautiful and I'm glad they have found each other. I just love a good love story.  

Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Reti, they are so beautiful and such a happy outcome! Thanks for sharing. And thanks to Brad for yet again helping out those of us who are shall we say "challenged" (myself included!) in the technology department.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely couple..  .and they look so happy together!  

I'm so glad you were able to share the pics, hope they have a wonderful long life together!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Maggie, Lin and Treesa.
I hope too they have a long happy life together.
Krames showed no symptoms of torticollis, or has had no seizures for weeks now. I guess love and happiness cure all.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I didn't realize (or forgot!  ) that BOTH were white. Maybe Ariel wanted a "daddy" figure as her mate, Krames being older and all... 

I am really glad to hear how things are going. If they hatched any young, would be interesting to see if they would have "angels" or little "devils"... 

Please keep us updated! They are really beautiful birds and make a great couple!

MANY thanks, Brad, you are certainly our "resizing" guru!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Mr. Squeaks.
Ariel is not a youngster either. She has a '86 band but she is not 20 either. It is hard to tell her age or breed. I am still waiting for her to laugh  

I took a nap this afternoon and had a terrible nightmare. Someone came and took away Krames, he wanted to eat him, cause he is so fat. Boy, did I cry and beg and plead with this person, but he insisted that it is his bird and he will eat him and there was nothing I could do about it.
Talk about a refreshing nap LOL I am more tired and drained now.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Everyone, 

New pictures of Krames and Ariel, courtesy of Reti They are looking great Reti, very healthy now for sure


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds, Reti! Thanks to you and Brad for the photos!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Reti, those birds are certainly thriving. Ariel looks like a real glamor girl and Krames is one hunk of pigeon!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for posting the pics, Brad.

Thank you Terry and Terri. 
They are two lovely old pigeons, very sweet, healthy and happy.
Ariel is sitting on eggs (wooden) right now, under my desk. I guess she figured that is the best location since Krames has so much trouble flying, but he did build a very nice nest for her.

Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the pigeon looks lovely, it looks happy and healthy

I want to stroke its head,


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> the pigeon looks lovely, it looks happy and healthy
> 
> I want to stroke its head,


I do that all the time . I don't know how much he likes it. He does enjoy me preening him behind his ears though.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

Ariel is beautiful,(love has done wonders for her whole outlook on life) and Krames is really neat looking. He looks like Thomas, with the same smile on his face!  

Thanks for the updated pictures Reti, and thanks Brad for uploading them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, they are gorgeous. What a wonderful thing for Ariel particularly.

Maggie


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I saw a pigeon land on my balcony today and it had a really long thin twig in its beak

but my mother shouted at the window, and the pigeon flew away 

a few days ago I saw a pigeon couple walk past my room balcony

some years ago 2 pigeons broght some twigs on our balcony as they wanted to start to build a nest, but my mother put water on it 
she doesnt like them as she says they are not clean 

but how do pigeons stick the twigs together in place?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I can only say what I've seen my birds do. (It's usually the hen's building, although both birds will collect the twigs.) Holding the twig in her beak, she'll press it into the other twigs, vibrating her head back and forth very quickly. This seems to interlace them. If a loose end pops up, she'll grab it and do the same. Although pigeons don't have a reputation for building good nests, it, Walter and Grace construct structures several inches thick and fairly cohesive. It may depend on time, energy, and available resources.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

TerriB said:


> I can only say what I've seen my birds do. (It's usually the hen's building, although both birds will collect the twigs.) Holding the twig in her beak, she'll press it into the other twigs, vibrating her head back and forth very quickly. This seems to interlace them. If a loose end pops up, she'll grab it and do the same. Although pigeons don't have a reputation for building good nests, it, Walter and Grace construct structures several inches thick and fairly cohesive. It may depend on time, energy, and available resources.


so thats how the pigeons do it, very interesting


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Treesa, don't you love the smileing faces? I adore them.

Maggie, poor Krames ahs also a sad story to tell. He was found by my vet with a broken hip. My vet did surgery on him and first it seemed not to work, he couldn't walk for weeks, but then he did it, one day he was able to walk almost perfectly.
Then one day while watching out the window he took off in panik and flew into the wall. Three days later he started stargazing and having seizures several times a day. The symptoms lasted over a month and he was cage bound. At some point I though he had a PMV relapse, he had not the virus just antibodies.
Then one day all the symptoms subsided and he has been perfectly healthy ever since.


Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow Reti, Krames is one lucky pij. How wonderful they have bonded and have each other to now love. 

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Reti, 

Wow, hip surgery on Krames...that is amazing. I'm glad it all worked out in the end for him and he's getting around fine. Both Krames and Ariel look wonderful and it's all due to your wonderful care and concern for them

You're most welcome about the pictures and you really don't have to ask in the future.....silly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> I can only say what I've seen my birds do. (It's usually the hen's building, although both birds will collect the twigs.) Holding the twig in her beak, she'll press it into the other twigs, vibrating her head back and forth very quickly. This seems to interlace them. If a loose end pops up, she'll grab it and do the same. *Although pigeons don't have a reputation for building good nests, *it, Walter and Grace construct structures several inches thick and fairly cohesive. It may depend on time, energy, and available resources.


LOL. However, there ARE exceptions. In the Story section, I posted the story of Peter Pied Piper, an Arizona State University pigeon, I called the "Frank Lloyd Wright" of the pigeon world. That pigeon built a nest at least a foot high! I was so impressed, I asked Cindy to take a picture so I could send it to Cornell University (Project Pigeon Watch). He ended up building 2 more "cottage" nests that were a little smaller and one of them was built NEXT to the nest I called "The Mansion!" He was AlSO a PROLIFIC breeder and started a "dynasty." His "children" ended up back in the same window spaces area and built more small nests before the university cleaned everything out and put up screens...What a bird!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> LOL. However, there ARE exceptions. In the Story section, I posted the story of Peter Pied Piper, an Arizona State University pigeon, I called the "Frank Lloyd Wright" of the pigeon world. That pigeon built a nest at least a foot high! I was so impressed, I asked Cindy to take a picture so I could send it to Cornell University (Project Pigeon Watch). He ended up building 2 more "cottage" nests that were a little smaller and one of them was built NEXT to the nest I called "The Mansion!" He was AlSO a PROLIFIC breeder and started a "dynasty." His "children" ended up back in the same window spaces area and built more small nests before the university cleaned everything out and put up screens...What a bird!


that pigeon must have wanted to conquer the world with his super children


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LondonPigeon said:


> that pigeon must have wanted to conquer the world with his super children


I think you are correct, LP! He even ended up with different mates: one a Blue Bar, one a Checker, and one a Spread! Of course, this was over a period of time...

He is a beautiful splashed Black & White Pied with some emerald green feathers on his neck. He had some gorgeous progeny!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Maggie and thank you Brad.
Ok, in the future I' just send you the pics  

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a beautiful couple! Ariel will never be unsafe again.

Feather


----------

